# Inexpensive Mazuri Tortoise Feed....?



## tyrs4u (May 1, 2012)

HI everyone ...
Well I've gone on eBay as well as visited a few sites from the forum. I'm looking to get at least 20/40 lbs. depending on the price, as everyone charges way too much for delivering feed when I can get 50lbs bag of dog food ship to my front step for $9.99 .... I found a few eBay stores where they are selling two pound bags for under ten but then the shipping is close to buying a life animal... Insane, but there you have it. I need a dependable, fast - store with good prices. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Katherine (May 1, 2012)

If you have a farm supply or feed store near you, they likely carry Purina products and can order Mazuri for you. I have found this to be the cheapest way to obtain Mazuri, as you evade shipping charges all together. I pay right around 27$ for a 25lb bag which is pretty standard. 

And I am almost afraid to ask.... But what on earth do you feed your dogs for such a price???


----------



## EricIvins (May 1, 2012)

Inexpensive and Mazuri doesn't mesh too well........Tortoise food isn't Dog food, so there really isn't a comparison......You either have two options - Buying 25lb bags at a Feed store or ordering it by the pound.......Market price is well, market price for a reason.......


----------



## tyrs4u (May 1, 2012)

Lol... Thank you for the idea. It's just being in Portland, all they care about is gambling. 
And the $9.99 comment was shipping price. But it's medicated Royal Canine, mixed with Solid Gold and taste of the wild. They eat better than I do. Cats love their Felidae, Uro C, medicated to prevent crystals in the boys urine, and science diet TD to prevent foul breathe. 



EricIvins said:


> Inexpensive and Mazuri doesn't mesh too well........Tortoise food isn't Dog food, so there really isn't a comparison......You either have two options - Buying 25lb bags at a Feed store or ordering it by the pound.......Market price is well, market price for a reason.......



I meant that as a weight example. Dry feed shouldn't cost more than ten bucks to SHIP.


----------



## Laura (May 1, 2012)

find a feed store that sells Purina.. I pay about $27 for 25pounds...


----------



## DixieParadise (May 2, 2012)

agree with Laura. That is the easiest way. A feed store is probably already ordering Mazuri for other owners...they make more than just tortoise diet and would be glad to add your bag of feed to their order. That is what I do when I want a bag.

When you are ordering it on line or from a person here on the forum, the diet is inexpensive...it is the shipping that is the big cost.


----------



## tyrs4u (May 2, 2012)

Argh Iâ€™ve called every animal feed store listed on yp.com for Portland; & everyone says â€œWe can get it for youâ€ but 90% of the Feed Shops said it would take two months to arrive?!? I guess Iâ€™ll have to suffer the $50 shipping costs that everyone charges. *CRY*


----------



## DixieParadise (May 2, 2012)

Just curious...what did the other 10% say?


----------



## MikeCow1 (May 2, 2012)

I think it would be about $50 total for a 25lb bag here. http://coastalsilkworms.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=35&products_id=139


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (May 2, 2012)

Interesting... I get a 25 lb bag of it here for $26 at my feed store. They always have it in stock as well.


----------



## Jacob (May 2, 2012)

Spike On here or tortiosemania. both sell mazuri for cheap on here, i believe its 10 bucks for 2 pounds free shipping 
http://spikethebest.weebly.com/mazuri-tortoise-food.html


----------



## tyrs4u (May 2, 2012)

Tried that. But with complications on my order, i had them cancel em.


----------



## yagyujubei (May 2, 2012)

Are there any TSC stores in your area? Anyone who carries purina can get it for you. I'm picking up 100# on Friday. I ordered it Monday. Should be about $120.If all else fails ask your grocer.

Try one of these.
http://poultry.purinamills.com/dealerLocator/?state=or&SearchType=MR


----------



## tyrs4u (May 2, 2012)

yagyujubei said:


> Are there any TSC stores in your area? Anyone who carries purina can get it for you. I'm picking up 100# on Friday. I ordered it Monday. Should be about $120.If all else fails ask your grocer.
> 
> Try one of these.
> http://poultry.purinamills.com/dealerLocator/?state=or&SearchType=MR





Apparently the 10% are Wholesale Only. Still no feed areas. But there is one that does Purrina/Mazuri but she wouldn't tell me the price because I don't have a retail number... *sigh*

[/quote]

Thank you so much; but driving there, I might as well visit San Francisco; yup it's that far. ;-P oh wait one is 21 miles away yikes.. 21 miles equals 42 minutes to get there,.

only 8 miles away "GATEWAY TRUE VALUE HARDWARE" but he goes, "nope we sell chicken & horse stuff"... lol.. sounded like a yocal...


----------



## wellington (May 2, 2012)

Laura said:


> find a feed store that sells Purina.. I pay about $27 for 25pounds...



The Mazuri wed site sells it for 27.73 for 25 pounds plus shipping. I think way cheaper then anyone else selling it even with the shipping which is 13.52 to Chicago. Equals 1.65 a pound. I don't think that is bad. However if you do, you could always ask your local pet store if they would order it for you. They may not want to order just one bag, but if you have enough to feed, make a worth their while and order 4 bags. There is no loss to them and they may even be able to make a few bucks off of it. Must a thought.


----------



## MikeCow1 (May 2, 2012)

wellington said:


> Laura said:
> 
> 
> > find a feed store that sells Purina.. I pay about $27 for 25pounds...
> ...



Whew, just checked that site. And, it's over $29 just for shipping to CA


----------



## tyrs4u (May 2, 2012)

wellington said:


> The Mazuri wed site sells it for 27.73 for 25 pounds plus shipping. I think way cheaper then anyone else selling it even with the shipping which is 13.52 to Chicago. Equals 1.65 a pound. I don't think that is bad. However if you do, you could always ask your local pet store if they would order it for you. They may not want to order just one bag, but if you have enough to feed, make a worth their while and order 4 bags. There is no loss to them and they may even be able to make a few bucks off of it. Must a thought.



Well i ordered 3 - 25lbs to 97223 portland oregon and shipping was $66! I just got robbed. Oh well my kids will be happy. But my husband is pissed off at me now. *cry*


----------



## wellington (May 2, 2012)

tyrs4u said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > The Mazuri wed site sells it for 27.73 for 25 pounds plus shipping. I think way cheaper then anyone else selling it even with the shipping which is 13.52 to Chicago. Equals 1.65 a pound. I don't think that is bad. However if you do, you could always ask your local pet store if they would order it for you. They may not want to order just one bag, but if you have enough to feed, make a worth their while and order 4 bags. There is no loss to them and they may even be able to make a few bucks off of it. Must a thought.
> ...




WOW, you did ger robbed. The shipping I quoted was for one 25lb. Bag, for two it was 18 something. You need to find a store that will order it for you.


----------



## tyrs4u (May 2, 2012)

They are requesting that i cover shipping? I'm fuming ..


----------



## Laura (May 2, 2012)

feed stores have to order a minimum product when they order from purina.. so that is probably why the wait... order it now.. and it will be here before you know it! 

i would cancel that order!!


----------



## turtlemann2 (May 3, 2012)

check out this page http://theturtleroom.com/2012/04/27/commercial-foods-benefitsuses-staplessupplements/#comment-289 mazuri is listed but so is purina aquamax 500 (which is nearly identical) 40$ for 50lbs at any feed store... i made the switch long ago and have NEVER regretted it  check it out


----------



## MikeCow1 (May 3, 2012)

turtlemann2 said:


> check out this page http://theturtleroom.com/2012/04/27/commercial-foods-benefitsuses-staplessupplements/#comment-289 mazuri is listed but so is purina aquamax 500 (which is nearly identical) 40$ for 50lbs at any feed store... i made the switch long ago and have NEVER regretted it  check it out



That Mazuri is for water turtles. There's a difference between that and the tortoise on, isn't there?


----------



## dmmj (May 3, 2012)

That all looks like water turtle food to me, it is usually higher in protein. Ask your feed store to order and then wait, in all honesty your tortoise won't suffer any il effects from waiting the two months, as long as he is eating other stuff.


----------



## turtlemann2 (May 3, 2012)

MikeCow1 said:


> turtlemann2 said:
> 
> 
> > check out this page http://theturtleroom.com/2012/04/27/commercial-foods-benefitsuses-staplessupplements/#comment-289 mazuri is listed but so is purina aquamax 500 (which is nearly identical) 40$ for 50lbs at any feed store... i made the switch long ago and have NEVER regretted it  check it out
> ...



there is a differance? if there is my bad forget the link, if there is not a mazuri specificly for tortoises and it is the same then the link still stands as a great money saver, and yes the article was writtin for water turtle keepers but can relate to this thread IF there isnt a differance between mazuri s


----------



## Yvonne G (May 3, 2012)

My feed store always orders Mazuri products. They have a supply on hand of exotic pig diet, pond food, water fowl food...all made by Mazuri. So when I asked them if they would order me some Mazuri Tortoise Diet, they did it without even blinking an eye.

You must not be asking the right question. Any feed store that stocks Purina products can order Mazuri products too. And they shouldn't have any extra shipping charges because it comes with their regular order.


----------



## tyrs4u (May 3, 2012)

I call saying "do you happen to sell Mazuri Tortoise diet?" then they reply "sure, we can try to order that for you." it's hell in Portland


----------



## Laura (May 3, 2012)

There is a zoo in Portland right? see if they feed mazuri product and sweet talk them into ordering you a bag.. ;-)


----------



## Gus (May 3, 2012)

Try it out from one of the member in this forum spikethebest (SPIKE!!!) he's selling mazuri as for the price he charge for shipping you would have to chaeck with him!


----------

